# Last nights walk in downtown Hobbiton



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

A mate and myself went to check out what was about after a relative hot day and weren't disappointed with what we came across....
Underwoodies were out in large numbers, we got sick of seeing them after a while, one was exceptionally large so I took some pics of it...





we would of found about 15 - 20 of them, the place was crawling with them... then I found a grubby skinny little smalleye, just when I was about to kick it off the road in discust , I saw a flash of red... yay, a red naped! not an overly common snake in the area so was really pleasing to find one..












then we found a few other things, a couple of Broadtail geckos, a few common frog species and on the way back we came across a pair of Suger Gliders... fantastic! as these arn't overly common around the area either.... these guys were pretty kosher with us and didn't mind a few pics.... ( I hate you Victorians and SA'ers)
















all up not a bad night for a mid weeker.....


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice finds Jason , those are top shots of the Red Naped .


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 11, 2009)

geeze mate looks like a good spot. Only species I have seen In large numbers is bynoes. Would love to find thickies and broad tailed geckos in large numbers, Guess i'll have to find a good spot. Never seen any geckos in NSW with the exception of a few lesiures velvet geckos.


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 11, 2009)

Some great shots, I love the Drosera/Furina pics.
I need to get out more. Since moving to near Hobbiton I have given up on herping, but that appears to be my loss!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> geeze mate looks like a good spot. Only species I have seen In large numbers is bynoes. Would love to find thickies and broad tailed geckos in large numbers, Guess i'll have to find a good spot. Never seen any geckos in NSW with the exception of a few lesiures velvet geckos.



The trick is just to get out there at night.... most people freak out about walking in the bush at night, but if you can get over your fear of the dark, you see heaps of geckos and no need to lift rocks ect...


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The trick is just to get out there at night.... most people freak out about walking in the bush at night, but if you can get over your fear of the dark, you see heaps of geckos and no need to lift rocks ect...


 

How late must you go? how hot must it be? Ive tried various times starting at 8pm and going to 11pm is that late enough?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> Some great shots, I love the Drosera/Furina pics.
> I need to get out more. Since moving to near Hobbiton I have given up on herping, but that appears to be my loss!



Maybe you you join " Hobbit Herpers" we have secret meetings every couple of months..


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> How late must you go? how hot must it be? Ive tried various times starting at 8pm and going to 11pm is that late enough?



yeah, that fine, has to be over 20 degrees (except for platurus), so a stinking hot day without a southerly in the arvo....


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, that would be lovely! Always keen unless I'm too drunk


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 11, 2009)

sorry to hyjack thread but with those cicadas when do you go to get them?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> sorry to hyjack thread but with those cicadas when do you go to get them?



? :shock:


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Nov 11, 2009)

Nawwwwwwwww sugar gliders!! I cant wait to get some....and a feather tail


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice finds mate!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 11, 2009)

Those pics are great, good work on the red-naped & the sugar gliders! Do you get Powerful Owls in your area? They don't mind chowing down on a glider or two (& they're pretty good at dismembering fruit bats too).


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice, Jason. After all these years, I have still not seen a Red-naped Snake here on the coast. They certainly are much more common in the drier country.

The Sugar Gliders were so nice. I usually just hear their yapping but don't see them all that often.

Regards,
David


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Those pics are great, good work on the red-naped & the sugar gliders! Do you get Powerful Owls in your area? They don't mind chowing down on a glider or two (& they're pretty good at dismembering fruit bats too).



Yes, I have seen Powerful Owls here, I found one lasy yeah sitting next to what appeared to be a glider (was hard to see) that was screaming... not 100% sure what was going on as neither wanted to move..... didn't look all that good for the little fury critter though.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 11, 2009)

You hate us SA'ers...... no you don't Jason. I must say, just to rib it in though, the Sugar Gliders really are a thrill to keep (besides the aggression and dog like yelping on occassion), I might get some after-dark shots of mine later just for you.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

YAY Jason bit better herping effort ...still ...couldve thrown a little bit more in the mix  
lmao ... loving that red naped though ...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

nice shots of the sugar gliders, I have tried getting shots before but my flash is never good enough as they are usually to high. have you ever come accross quolls down your way? very nice to see a sydney red naped being posted, don't really hear of people finding them much, I still have to find one up this way, was it found in drier part of the park? definately beats a small eyed, thats for sure. do you see red napeds much?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

Rocket said:


> You hate us SA'ers...... no you don't Jason. I must say, just to rib it in though, the Sugar Gliders really are a thrill to keep (besides the aggression and dog like yelping on occassion), I might get some after-dark shots of mine later just for you.



haha... yeah thanks....far better then a cat imo, aggression or not....


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice captures JasonL, Sweet you found a Red Naped Snake.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice shots of the sugar gliders, I have tried getting shots before but my flash is never good enough as they are usually to high. have you ever come accross quolls down your way? very nice to see a sydney red naped being posted, don't really hear of people finding them much, I still have to find one up this way, was it found in drier part of the park? definately beats a small eyed, thats for sure. do you see red napeds much?



Finding a quoll is like winning the lotto..saying that, there is a record of one no further than 2 ks from my house... I don't like my chances though, they are an enigma for me, as I have never seen one of any form, even missed out in Tassy, though I did see wild Devils there.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 12, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Maybe you you join " Hobbit Herpers" we have secret meetings every couple of months..




When do I get an invite? :lol:


----------



## zulu (Nov 12, 2009)

*re Last*

Some nice pics jason,like the red naped and sugar gliders


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> When do I get an invite? :lol:



yeah, you can come to the next one as you don't need to be "invited".


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 12, 2009)

JasonL said:


> yeah, you can come to the next one as you don't need to be "invited".



$45.00 per person mate , you will be able to quit your job in no time


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> $45.00 per person mate , you will be able to quit your job in no time



He's a fellow Hobbit so doesn't have to pay.... but you people that live in the swamp below Hobbiton are another story.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 12, 2009)

Great photos Jason, I haven't seen a Red-naped Snake before. 

Ryan you would be hard pressed to find a quoll in the Royal these days I think. The big fires of 1994 plus increased urbanisation would have had a negative impact on their population. I have regularly seen several quolls north and south of Sydney though.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome photos. Love that smalleye.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 13, 2009)

No use starting a new thread for my miserly lot....did the walk from Audley to Uloola falls return today so is probably in general locale of Jasons night time jaunt (give or take 20km as the crow flies)....the only herp photo I could come up with was a small lizard....Trying to identify him...is it a Nobbi Dragon? (only new to this herp caper...normally the mtb dont stop for nadda)


Oh, and I know it is not reptile related but this cool insect.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi beatlloydy the lizard is a Mountain Dragon _Rankinia diemensis._
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 13, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> No use starting a new thread for my miserly lot....did the walk from Audley to Uloola falls return today so is probably in general locale of Jasons night time jaunt (give or take 20km as the crow flies)....the only herp photo I could come up with was a small lizard....Trying to identify him...is it a Nobbi Dragon? (only new to this herp caper...normally the mtb dont stop for nadda)
> 
> 
> Oh, and I know it is not reptile related but this cool insect.



Not sure of the insect, but looks to be some sort of weevil or something?


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 13, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Hi beatlloydy the lizard is a Mountain Dragon _Rankinia diemensis._
> Thanks Tim.



thanks for that...I have the "keeping and breeding Austrlaian lizards" book but either my eyesight is poor or their pictures are not as clear...but your diagnosis is spot on..as it says these guys generally live in the heathlands which is where I saw him.

Whilst on the subject of identification...what are the best ID books for
a)Australian snakes b) Australian lizards


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 13, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> thanks for that...I have the "keeping and breeding Austrlaian lizards" book but either my eyesight is poor or their pictures are not as clear...but your diagnosis is spot on..as it says these guys generally live in the heathlands which is where I saw him.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of identification...what are the best ID books for
> a)Australian snakes b) Australian lizards


This book, will help you identify all the reptiles you find in the wild from dragons, snake, geckos...ect. It cost $50.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 13, 2009)

and it's a male at that..


----------



## Brettix (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow nice pics jas,still got to get out there myself and see these thickies.
Got any more pics of them,i know your sick of them but im not haha


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 13, 2009)

The "cool insect" next to the Rankinia is a Botany Bay Weevil, _Chrysolopus spectabilis_. They hang out eating wattles and can be found along much of the east coast. They become dormant in dry weather but emerge after a bit of rain to feed and breed. Botany Bay Weevils live for up to five years, and were one of the first Australian animals described, in 1770 by Joseph Banks himself.


----------



## Duke (Nov 13, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> When do I get an invite? :lol:





JasonL said:


> yeah, you can come to the next one as you don't need to be "invited".



I just died a little inside 

I've been waiting 2.5 years for my invite.


Pfft. When I get my new camera on Sunday I'll go herping myself and show you all


----------



## JasonL (Nov 14, 2009)

Duke said:


> I just died a little inside
> 
> I've been waiting 2.5 years for my invite.
> 
> ...



you wouldn't want to hang around us old fogey's ...... we just sit around and drink and talk about herps and dirty women all night....


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 15, 2009)

Duke said:


> I just died a little inside
> 
> I've been waiting 2.5 years for my invite.
> 
> ...




Sorry Duke

Didnt mean to jump the queue here. Hope you are not offended


----------



## Duke (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah it's okay. Like I said, I don't need you guys 

I'm gonna start my own Sutherland Shire club.

No one over the age of 30 allowed.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

I still gotta get down to royal one time, I have only driven in a bit at waterfall..... everytime I have been down the weather has been really ****, or I was sick.


----------

